# Baxter's puppy cut



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

OK, the top is a bit too short for me, and, since I took Momo's pix in for an example, I was expecting that she would leave the eyebrows, but I actually think it looks OK. The groomer was very nice. She said Baxter was a "scaredy cat," which, frankly, was a little affirming, since I am not a dog expert and it confirmed my impressions of him. But she also said he was really sweet -- very true!  She said he did fine. He was pretty reserved last night and wanted to go right to his crate. When I went to put him in his expen this morning, he kinda shrank away. I think he was afraid he was going "back there." But, once he realized he was just off to his pen and a peanut-butter Kong, he was fine!

I hope to let it grow out eventually, but I'm looking forward to building some trust with him -- no more torture-combing the feet for awhile!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

He looks super cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how how sweet!!! He looks so little!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, cute!!! she did a great job!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He is darling - little furball!! Those feet must be super sensitive. That is our problem area here. Augie is getting better - at three years. But Finn sure puts up a struggle.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Baxter looks so good! Your groomer seems to very good. It's great that you can now do some combing that doesn't include torture - for both of you!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Awwwww! Great job!


----------

